# Reliable generator for running airless



## alexander166

Looking for a portable generator to achieve this, has anyone got any recommended brands or models? Looking at a few different generators for sale here. Appreciate your help!


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I find the closest wall outlet and plug in?

If you don't have power, they do make gas powered airless units. Try them, alot less expensive then buying a generator.


----------



## ridesarize

I could imagine on a job where you lose power, or you are on a budget from the get go, a generator can sell used for a few hundred bucks. If a person already has an electric airless, it probably is cheaper than buying a $3-5000 gas pump. 
To try to answer, Alexander, hopefully it.doesn't take anything too expensive or special. One company I worked for used a generator and a large electric pump for it's secondary pump on commercial exteriors. It was nothing special.


----------



## Tonyg

This is the one I will be buying in the spring for an AAA. $999

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu2000i

For a straight airless you probably will need more. Check the specs. 

This one was my next choice @$1499

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eg4000


----------



## ParamountPaint

You're going to want an inverter generator, regardless of what brand. The Hondas seem to be the best, but many manufacturers make them now. I bought a little one labeled as a Westinghouse for $650 or so.

The sprayer motor should have specs somewhere on starting, running and surge amps. You'll need a generator that fits those specs. The inverter aspect produces 'cleaner' power, which will prevent damage to the electronic components on the sprayer.

All said, much better to plug in to utility power, if at all possible. Second choice, gas sprayer. Generator=last.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

ridesarize said:


> I could imagine on a job where you lose power, or you are on a budget from the get go, a generator can sell used for a few hundred bucks. If a person already has an electric airless, it probably is cheaper than buying a $3-5000 gas pump.
> To try to answer, Alexander, hopefully it.doesn't take anything too expensive or special. One company I worked for used a generator and a large electric pump for it's secondary pump on commercial exteriors. It was nothing special.


Why buy a generator that runs on gas when you can get a gas airless for about the same price. Titan makes some nice entry level ones for about a grand.


----------



## ridesarize

MikeCalifornia said:


> Why buy a generator that runs on gas when you can get a gas airless for about the same price. Titan makes some nice entry level ones for about a grand.


Yeah I never use a generator to spray anyways. The company I'm with doesn't have a generator even. It just depends on someone else's reasons to do it. The op might be in the market for a generator though it seems.


----------



## [email protected]toast.net

Becareful some of the newer pumps may not run under just any generator. I would be looking for something that has clean power. I have a heat gun that has a miro chip in it It will not work on both of my on truck investors. Bought a used generator unit just for this heat gun. I would be looking for a 4500 watt or bigger. I am using this heat gun for beekeeping for mite treatment.


----------



## Gracobucks

The specs for a Graco 695 is a 5000w generator. If you only have one job that you need it on, go and rent one. If you have lots of jobs might be a good idea to purchase a gas powered machine. A 5000w generator is a pain to move around. Ours takes 2 guys to carry around.


----------



## ParamountPaint

Gracobucks said:


> The specs for a Graco 695 is a 5000w generator. If you only have one job that you need it on, go and rent one. If you have lots of jobs might be a good idea to purchase a gas powered machine. A 5000w generator is a pain to move around. Ours takes 2 guys to carry around.


A 695 is a decent sized rig. I'd suppose you could run a smaller one (440 or 395) from one of the suitcase generators. That's why I bought one, although I've yet to use it.

What could be the reasoning behind it?

1) HOA townhomes - every unit has an outlet, but you wouldn't believe the shakedown you might get plugging in an airless for a day to paint (gasp!) their house.

2) Barn painting - just get the gas sprayer

3) New homes - I wouldn't expect prompt payment from a GC that was building a house without electricity???

I expect a 20A receptacle and access to a hose bib. In fact, I specifically require that in my contract. If we need to run a generator to power equipment, you'd better believe it's going to cost someone.


----------



## Optimal1

I was just debating the very same about a generator. I have a titan 840 that I wanted to run at a remote area and did a lot of calculating for start up watts based on mortar size. I ended up goin to home depot to see if a honda non inverter 3000 watt generator would run my pump. It did. 

My next thought was which generator to purchase since the 3000 watt would run it. I was between the honda eu3000is or 2 honda eu2000is generators runned parallel. I went with the 2 honda eu2000is. You get 4000 max watts for a run time of 30 min and 3200 watt continuous run time. They weigh 40 pounds each and if one breaks you always have the other for backup.


http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/selector


----------



## Lizben

there are a lot of great portable generators nowadays.


----------



## Joe67

A mouse has four paws, but he doesn't wear a belt. (~ Corporal Maxwell Q. Klinger)


----------



## Bitnois

That is true actually, I mean, the variety of products that we are having nowadays is just insane, sometimes you just do not know what to buy because of the large amount of products. While speaking about the generators, they are not an exception, however there are a lot of generators which are really expensive, however they are not so good.


----------



## CApainter

The following link provides some interesting information on Graco 190/290/390 airless. (or just google "graco generator recommendations for 390 airless") 334567M, Manual, 190/290/390 PC Electric Airless Sprayers, Operation, Repair, English (graco.com)

It took about 30 seconds. You've got to love the internet!

From page 48:
-Graco Airless 190/290/390 (3000-3300 psi)
-110-120 VAC- 13 Amps
-220-240 VAC- 8 Amps
-Generator Minimum- 3000 watts


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I know it's an old thread, but obviously still some interest in it, and I never read it initially back in 2019. I could potentially see the need for a generator if wanting to power more of a fine finish sprayer in a remote area, but for anything bigger, @MikeCalifornia gave the same suggestion I would give, (use a gas airless), but he gave it 5 yrs ago, so he wins.


----------



## CApainter

I'm surprised no one gave the answer the OP was looking for five years ago given google was going strong even back then


----------



## CApainter

The good moods seem to get me in more trouble than the bad moods. Maybe it's because the good moods more easily invite disappointment. But don't let me ruin your day.


----------



## Duncan09

First, you do not want Genrac, get the Kohler generator. Kohler manufactures their own motors and are much more reliable systems.

One problem I ran into when I first started looking for a "whole house" generator was that all the dealers sized the generator for the maximum possible load. This included AC and my woodshop. I kept pointing out that I could wait to use the workshop until I was off the generator and could probably live without AC for a short time as well. I finally found a Kohler dealer that installed a 14KW generator with auto transfer switch and a sensor for the AC. The sensor looks at capacity versus load and allows (or not) the AC to operate if the load allows. We've had it for 4 years with zero issues. By the way, the house square footage is not relevant to the problem. We get more use in winter than summer. We have 3800 sq ft and 14KW. It cost me $6800 installed.


----------

